# Is this bike any good?



## stefan-west1 (29 Jun 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a fairly decent road bike to start out on as I'm completely new to cycling. Because of this my budget is VERY low. 

I'm currently looking at this bike http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viking-Vu...K_Bikes_GL&hash=item1e6d75fd4f#ht_3722wt_1135

Its a viking vuelta. Does anyone know if this is any good?

Or could anyone perhaps suggest a bike. I have looked at the Triban 3 but this is too expensive unfortunately. My budget is maximum £200 I really cannot afford to go any more than this . Times are tough 

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Jun 2012)

Angelfishsolo, (formerly of this parish) used to have a Viking and he spoke quite highly of it IIRC.

BUT - and FWIW if I had £200 to buy a bike with I wouldn't entertain buying anything new. 

Second hand is the best way to buy with your budget, simple as that. If you see something post it on here like you have the Viking and people will give you their opinions.


----------



## ayceejay (29 Jun 2012)

My first bike was a viking, it cost me 15 quid but it also bought me the bug. I did 70 miles in the first day, visited my aunt in Wantage. Riding a bike is fun.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2012)

It doesn't look great. They have clearly skimped on pretty much everything to come in at that price and you'll be able to tell when bits start to break.

As smokey said, for that money you would be better off looking second hand. You could get a cracking retro ride for that sort of money if downtube shifters is what you fancy!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Jun 2012)

Downtube shifters rather than sti's, no spec on the rest of the groupset.
If you are going to spend £200, get yourself on Gumtree or local paper classifieds and pick up something probably better.
That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## rusky (29 Jun 2012)

TBH, I wouldn't touch that. 

The components are going to be cheap & will wear quickly. it's also got a freewheel which may be hard to find.

Have a look for second hand bikes.


----------



## DCLane (29 Jun 2012)

I'd go with second-hand; just check it's genuine and make sure it all works.

eBay tends to be over-priced for road bikes, depending upon where you are. I'd suggest Gumtree, local classified or your workplace.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jun 2012)

You see Carrera road bikes and similar around your budget fairly regularly on Ebay. They are a lot better than the Viking you have linked to which as others have said has very basic components, I would imagine it would probably weigh a fair amount as a result. A Carrera would be worth upgrading a bit if you get the bug, whereas the Viking really isn't worth doing much to. Here are a few examples.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carrera-T...0734294849?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43b11d4741

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bike-/170866546530?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item27c8709762

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-carr...1004639898?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f1922a29a

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Decathlon...1002548207?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f1902b7ef

Obviously you will need to check your sizing.


----------



## stefan-west1 (30 Jun 2012)

Well I have found one of these on Gumtree local, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apollo-Td...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f191fe5b9#ht_861wt_1392. I know this is ebay but the gumtree one isn't very descriptive and also not too sure if its still available, but this one is the same. Would it be any better?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jun 2012)

stefan-west1 said:


> Well I have found one of these on Gumtree local, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apollo-Td...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f191fe5b9#ht_861wt_1392. I know this is ebay but the gumtree one isn't very descriptive and also not too sure if its still available, but this one is the same. Would it be any better?



If that's in decent nick it would be better than the Viking. 

However, that bike is 10 years old and I reckon that for the money, and with a bit of perseverance, you could find better.


----------



## sidevalve (30 Jun 2012)

As above try for second hand. However it does depend on your skill to suss out a good buy and if it does need a bit of a refurb what you can [or, a big thing this, I've noticed] are prepared to try to do. As I've said before my Dawes including it's refit [only wearables - chain, cassette, h/bar tape] cost under £100. The older steel frames [no you don't have to go back to the penny farthing as some seem to think] made of 531 tubing were VERY good lightweight frames and [a personal thing this] I find them better, with more "feel" than all the lower - mid range ally frames I've tried, borrowed or sneaked a ride on.
The carrera virtuoso is a fair bet if you must have have something newer, but of course you may have to chane the "wearables" on that too. Look for a good make in fair condition and DON'T be afraid of it ! A bicycle is only a collection of tubes, some sprockets and a pair of wheels with a few twiddly bits in between. For your budget you can have an excellent bike that looks [and is] a real classic is fast light and rides well, but it just won't be new.


----------



## MattHB (30 Jun 2012)

There are some amazing (genuine) bargains on gumtree etc. anything new for that price will last about 6 months. Go 2nd hand


----------



## roadracerash1 (30 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> You see Carrera road bikes and similar around your budget fairly regularly on Ebay. They are a lot better than the Viking you have linked to which as others have said has very basic components, I would imagine it would probably weigh a fair amount as a result. A Carrera would be worth upgrading a bit if you get the bug, whereas the Viking really isn't worth doing much to. Here are a few examples.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carrera-T...0734294849?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43b11d4741
> 
> ...


 
I completely agree with Hacienda71 I would go for something second hand with an established group set. Mind you i started with a down tube shifter 2 years ago when i was 16. I loved that bike. Classic raleigh. Had the whole retro thing going too.


----------



## Alan57 (2 Jul 2012)

Hello , I recently bought the Triban 3 for £299 from Decathlon and I would say if you can stretch to that amount then go for it. It is a brilliant starter road bike, even if you have to wait to get the extra £99 it will be worth it. Many people on here say about 2nd hand and how you can get a bargin , but you have to know what you are looking at as it is possible to buy a dog. You need to check the headset, wheels ,wheel bearings, bottom bracket and the chainset/drive components , also go over the frame for cracks at the welds and dents/corrosion. I was going to go 2nd hand but decided against it as replacing some components worked out more expensive in the long run. I did consider 2nd hand Carrera`s but when looking at the spec compared to the Triban 3 I went for the new Triban. Buying new also gives more piece of mind should anything go wrong, and there is nothing better than riding a brand new bike . Just my experience of looking for a road bike, good luck.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2012)

I'm likely to have my Carrera Virtuoso up for sale shortly; it's a 56cm and in red, which makes it about 6-10 years old. Since buying it last September I've put on about 1100 miles before undertaking any work on it. Since then it's got a new rear derailleur, chain, cassette, recent tyres and cables. The saddle's been changed and it rides well.

Overall they're a good buy; it did me last winter and has been set up for winter 2012.


----------



## Nosaj (2 Jul 2012)

If you know what you are looking for I would recommend second hand and look at a carrera tdf or a Specialised Allez or save up and get the Triban 3.

Having said all that I started off on something very similar (a Mercurio I think) from a cycle king. As I had no previous experience whatsoever of "proper bikes", I had no frame of reference and thought that what I had was an OK bike. It was only when I bought a proper road bike that with hindsight realised that I bought a bit of a dog.

The pros were this - it was cheap, it got me into road biking, it lasted about 11 months using it once or twice a week with a longer ride at the weekend it was just as quick as any other bike (at first) and I sold it for £50. 

The cons were - In comparison to my current bike it was very uncomfortable, very vibey and buzzy through the hands, downshifters are a pain to use, it lasted 11 months - the componentry wore out very quickly eg I had to very quickly replace the useless cheap Kenda tyres almost straight away and the chainset showed some serious signs of wear and it just felt like it was coming near to the end of its life.

If you want something to use for 3-6 months or so to see if you like road biking and you are able to treat this bike as something disposable at the end of this period, however if you are already convinced that you do like road biking I would hunt for something better second hand


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jul 2012)

Just looking at the links I posted the other day some of those bikes sold well under your budget, leaving some fettling money to.


----------



## Powely (3 Jul 2012)

I've bought two recently for a little over your budget, a Carrera Virtuso Ltd new from Halfords for £299 and a Giant Defy 3 off eBay for a friend for £270. The Carrera is pretty good to be fair but I can foresee it getting replaced soon, for a £750-£1000 priced model, as the bug's really kicked in I want something better. Although the Giant is older and cost a little less it does ride soo much smoother than the Carrera, so I'd certainly go the 2nd hand route if your budget is limited to £200. I found eBay to be ok, did have to be selective of course/ask questions and set a max budget. Good luck and please let us all see what you get.

Be prepared to sell your aunty to pay for your next bike once the bugs kicked in though!


----------



## Powely (3 Jul 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item27c8709762&item=170866546530&nma=true&pt=UK_Bikes_GL&rt=nc&si=oNBD3lPml1ylsxqPTzV94%2Fw%2FDnA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1156

Just me or was that a bargain? Carbon forks/Tiagra components for a little over £200? I'd look for more Vanquish models on eBay if I was you. I think you'd pay around £750+ for a new bike with a carbon fork with Tiagra set up...in my naive opinion.

Edit: Thinking about it...the Vanquish isn't likely to compare to a £750+ bike as it's not going to have the same overall specifications/geometry as a better branded bike but still worth looking at as a £200 2nd hand option IMO.


----------



## the snail (4 Jul 2012)

The Vanquish was very good value new, with a better spec then the more expensive Allez etc, so if you can pick one up for £200 it would be a good buy if you're not a brand snob - the lower spec allez seem to go for about £275. If you want an all-weather ride it will take mudguards too. Unfortunately the spec on the Vanquish has been down-graded on the current model.


----------

